# Emby with Kodi streaming help



## xtinkshun (May 6, 2011)

I have Emby server installed on my htpc. I heard a few good things about Kodi and streaming tv and music and also learned it works with Emby server. I installed the Kodi zip file, everything installed fine. I connect to my Emby server and see all my movies located on my htpc. I can use Kodi to stream tv, music, etc. However when I try to stream a movie from my htpc it fails. I installed Kodi on 2 other pcs in my home, both get the same error message. A box pops up saying "Warning: unable to direct play. and gives me two options. Play from HTTP or Play from http and remember next time. When I choose play from HTTP it says Playback failed One or more items failed to play. check the error log for more information about this message. 

Where is the error log located? Is it from Kodi or Emby? I do see my p.c. connected from my Emby server screen. The movies play via Kodi ON my htpc where the movies are located so its definitely a streaming issue I just don't know where to check


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I use Kodi on my Media servers too, and they were working flawlessly until I installed Windows 10. At that point Windows stopped seeing my NAS, and I had to manually map the drives to be seen in Windows. Other than that mine works fine, and I can play anything i have wanted from my NAS. I was using NUCs for media servers but I am now switching to these...http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815580009

These worked great for me and come with Kodi installed already, plus they were cheap and compact. It only took about 5 minutes to get my UnRaid NAS setup with it.

I use SMB for the protocol... Are you using SMB too for streaming?


----------



## xtinkshun (May 6, 2011)

Im not using SMB at the moment although I may add it later. I wanted to allow my kids to stream movies from my HTPC in their bedrooms so I can use my t.v. I liked the idea of KODI because of the other features it has. I can map the drives manually and see if that corrects the issue. I tried installing Media Theater and now that isn't working either. Its strange I can SEE the list of movies but they wont play on a separate device. I can use KODI on my htpc where the movies reside and it works. I can also see on my EMBY server the attached devices. That tells me my other p.c.'s in my house are connecting to EMBY but it wont stream. They can use KODI to stream live TV. Troubleshooting is so much fun


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Not sure what the problem is then... I have only used SMB. Def post up what the solution is though. :T


----------



## xtinkshun (May 6, 2011)

ellisr63 said:


> Not sure what the problem is then... I have only used SMB. Def post up what the solution is though. :T


So stupid of me. Complete "USER" Error. I forgot to share my drive's duh. I never shared them before because I never had a reason too. I was sitting here trying to figure why It wouldn't work, then started from the beginning. I asked myself If I had "rights" Bingo. Now that I shared the drive, it works! :T


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Glad to hear you solved the problem. :T


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

What protocol do you use for streaming?


----------

